# Need BFD with REW?



## Sweetmeat (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello. 

I just purchased a PB12 Plus and I'm trying to calibrate it using REW. I've read many posts about REW and some mention something about BFD. 

I wasn't sure what BFD was, so I googled it and found that it's an EQ.

Since my sub has an PEQ, do I need to have a BFD? 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The PB12’s EQ only has two filters, with rather coarse frequency settings at only 1/6-octave intervals (i.e. six available frequency settings per octave), with gain adjustments of +3/-12 dB. By comparison, the BFD has 12 filters with 1/60-octave frequency settings (60 per octave), which will make for more precise filter settings. And its gain adjustment range is (IIR) +12/-36 dB, or something on that order. IOW, a much greater range.

Typically people need more than two filters to get their subs properly tuned, but not always. Whether or not you need a BFD really depends on your bass frequency response. If you have an easy curve (one without severe peaks or troughs), then the PB12’s two filters might be adequate. So you should get REW up and running and take some baseline measurement to see where you are. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

